# Best Uchi Villagers?



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

Give me your suggestions for some great uchi villagers!!

I got Tia because IRL i really love elephants and she's adorable BUT I just can't have that many normal villagers. I already have Fauna, so having two is too much for me. She also placed her house in the worst possible spot... I want another uchi villager. I have Shari and at first I couldn't stand her and now I think she's one of my top villagers.  She's cute as heck and their dialogue is so different and unique.  

I feel like even with having two uchi's in the same town, they have such a vast and expansive dialogue it would be less boring and a lot more fun than having two normal villagers. Plus they're always dancing and that is one of my favorite things in the game! Seeing them doing their little dance and smiling just warms my cold heart.

If anyone has any suggestions let me know!!! I have a lot of amiibo cards, so I'm hoping I'll have my future uchi and I can just scan her in! Also if anyone has two uchi's in their town how is that going for you? Is it very repetitive?


----------



## Dracule (Mar 17, 2018)

Agnes, Deirdre, Pashmina, and Shari are all so cute and lovely. I currently have 3 of them in my towns (Shari moved awhile ago and I was so sad :u). Their look and house exteriors are nice too.

Honestly.. I love all Uchis, so whichever one(s) you go for will be great. c:


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2018)

Honestly.. I'm not really a fan of any of them besides Phoebe, and only because she's based off a Phoenix. The only other one I'm probably mildly fine with is Shari, but only because of Chugga's Let's Play series, lol.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Mar 17, 2018)

My personal favorite Uchi is Cherry. She looks like she has a lot of sass, and I like her interior. But given the Uchi personality, Cherry's sass would be to make sure you got someone at your back.


----------



## Lippysue (Mar 17, 2018)

I love Mira best but Phoebe is also great. Uchis are my favourite because of their fantastic dialogue. From the heartwarming to the bizarre they are endlessly amusing to talk to.


----------



## Moon Witch (Mar 17, 2018)

muffy is my favourite uchi. i love her black and purple colour scheme and her gothic lolita design. her home interior and exterior are really nice too if you care about those. and this girl is tough. i wouldn’t mess with her, but i know she’s always got my back.


----------



## Lily (Mar 17, 2018)

Plucky <3


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

Personally, I like Hazel and Phoebe. Hazel might be not everyone's favorite, especially 
since most people doesn't like her because of her big eyebrow, but she's actually a really 
nice villager. I had lots of fun with her whenever I had her as a neighbor. Phoebe became 
one of my favorites when I had her for a while in my last town. She has an elegant look 
and also nice looking house. Like with Hazel, I also had good times with her.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2018)

Hazel, she's the best!


----------



## Cave Johnson (Mar 17, 2018)

Well I am one of those, who do not like Hazel, but not (only) because of her unibrow, but I found her quite rude in many of our conversations. When she wanted to participate in a turf war, I was the first to wave goodbye.


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

i really like tammy !! she’s so heckin’ pretty and her colours really fit my town theme, so maybe i’m a bit biased in that sense. but she’s also hilarious and really underrated as a villager overall !


----------



## jae. (Mar 17, 2018)

I like Mira and Phoebe the best of the Uchis. Uchi villagers have that type of personality where it's cute and endearing if I like the villager, but grating as all get-out if I don't like them lol.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 17, 2018)

Shari!! She's my second uchi, my first was Phoebe but that was back in 2013 lol so it's like I never had her. They probably have the most expansive dialogue too which is a good thing.

on Thursday I passed by Shari's house and I saw her doing the thinking emotion, I thought it was because she shook a tree and didn't get anything. But she was actually thinking about something and it was cutest thing ever, I even went inside another villager's house and when I came outside she was still thinking.

but uh yeah I love Shari she's the best


----------



## river (Mar 17, 2018)

I have Deirdre in my town and I really like her. I know some people think her design is kinda strange but I actually love all her shades of brown (and she has GREAT eyebrows don't @ me). Also, I think her house is suuuuper cosy! And that?s something that I really look for when choosing a villager.

But I also like Shari and Agnes, at least design-wise. The uchis are all pretty great actually. I feel like they?re kinda the equivalent to the cranky villagers (if you get on their good side they?ll treat you like family, you know?) and those were always my favourites.


----------



## Miii (Mar 17, 2018)

Shari, Mira and Muffy. Shari's my favorite though :3


----------



## Lullaby (Mar 17, 2018)

Fuchsia! I'm biased though, she's in my town. I just really love her design and interior, oh and she calls you girlfriend! It makes me blush.. My town previously had Sylvia and Rene?, but I made it my mission to plot reset for Fuchsia when they moved out. She fits my town and she's a bright pink!

Runner-ups have to be Muffy, Phoebe, and Mira. They're lovely gals.


----------



## ElderPlops (Mar 17, 2018)

Definitely Muffy for me. But I'm biased as I like all the sheep villagers. Her house is adorable - inside and out - and I don't find her particularly rude or anything. I used to have Muffy and Frita in my town together, but I moved Frita out in favor of a Peppy. Frita is another favorite though - her interior is that of a fastfood restaurant lol


----------



## Heline (Mar 17, 2018)

Deirdre ! She is cute and cool. She was in my town before... well, before she move because that's what they always do. 

Uchi is really a great personality, I love their dialogue!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 17, 2018)

I like Muffy.


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 17, 2018)

Hazel, Charlise and Cherry are my favorites! I really like uchi villagers in general so every time I see Hazel or Cherry around I just have to stop by and talk to them.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 17, 2018)

Is it bad I really like Diva? She is definitely in my top 10 favorite villagers. She is probably one of the least popular if not most disliked, especially out of the Uchi Villagers. I personally liked her from the Lin and Ko Youtube series. Kohei (Ko) really liked her and for some reason I started liking her as well! Her Japanese name is Aida, or something close to that, I remember them saying it all the time! Also there was a Diva face pattern in their town or a town they visited and that made me like her even more XD

To be honest, Phoebe, Muffy, Mira have good appeals to them as well. All in all all the Uchi's have the same dialogue, it just depends on who you end up forming a bond with, or like aesthetically.


----------



## Darby (Mar 17, 2018)

I LOVE Diva. She's the reason I didn't demolish my old town to do a restart, opening screen showed her just staring up at me, where have you been, why aren't you here... I could have cried. So decided to just buy another game cartridge and found out about the new welcome update and since all of my originals are frozen in time I had to find a new uchi. I had two in Ashbury, Diva and Phoebe who I got to move in as my tenth when she was camping so I chose Muffy. Why there aren't more Uchi's to choose from baffles me, I adore them.


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2018)

For me they are...

• Phoebe
• Agnes
• Shari
• Cherry
• Mira
• Pashmina
• Muffy
• Deirdre


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Mar 17, 2018)

I love Hazel and Fuschia


----------



## John Wick (Mar 17, 2018)

Katt and Cherry.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 17, 2018)

Katt.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 17, 2018)

Canberra is one of my favorite uchis along with Mira,Hazel,Plucky and Diva.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 17, 2018)

My favourite Uchi villager is Phoebe! I have her in my town and I just adore her. <3


----------



## squidpops (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm not that big of a fan of uchis (mainly because I'm superficial and don't like most of their looks lmao) but! I do like Shari, Muffy, and Plucky! I have Shari in my town currently, she's adorable, reminds me a bit of like that old fashion ladies makeup with the powdered faces and tons of blush haha


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 17, 2018)

Mira is one of my favorite villagers in general, and Phoebe and Muffy are also really cool!


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 17, 2018)

At first I didn't think I would like Shari but then I scanned her in with her amiibo card and now she's apart of my town as a dreamie. I've had a couple uchis and they didn't feel like how Shari is. She sure is something.


----------



## PugLovex (Mar 17, 2018)

Some good Uchi Villagers would be:

Paula-Bear

Cherry-Dog

Deirdre-Deer

Fuchsia-Deer

Agnes-Pig

Hope this helped!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2018)

Muffy is #1 for even though I thought she was a snooty lol

I couldn?t stand Shari at first too. Uchi?s can be rude & when you keep trying to talk to them it gets worse?I didn?t like when they say ?why you keep talking to me for? Smugs would NEVER. Once in a while they?re very caring. It?s confusing.

However, I adjusted to Shari and I?m actually sad that she?s leaving on July 1st. It?s weird as I waited for this & told myself I?ll let her go once she suggested at least the Picnic blanket pwp (today she suggested the bus stop too, bless). I was with Isabelle planning a pwp at 1am and Shari told me I should get a rest right after as I?m working too hard. Sigh, I?m actually going to miss her.


----------



## TopherBirb (Jun 21, 2018)

Muffy is amazing. I hated sheep villagers until she moved in. She even put her house right in front of mine and I STILL love her with all my heart. 

Her entire vibe is spot on - she has the rococco set and a gothic lolita style and it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Phoebe is the only Uchi villager I really enjoyed! I’m honestly bummed she moved one day while I was inactive, I just loved her so much. She’s a great villager to have


----------



## Robot_marmot (Jun 21, 2018)

I know she isn't the best looking, but I have Sylvia and she is so nice to me. As for looks, I really like Agnes and Deidre.

Edit: Oh, and Frita is cute too!


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm pretty picky with uchis, probably more so than any other villager personality type.

Here are the ones I like:

Pashmina
Mira
Muffy
Fuchsia

Phoebe is interesting, but she isn't really high up on the priority list for me.


----------



## Jesteroo (Jun 21, 2018)

How is no one gushing about my girl Pashmina? She has styles of miles with her corset shirt and matching horns with mascara that is so on point. She also rocks a super high society house too - the rococo set smattered with classical instruments. She's got the aesthetic vibes of the snooty with the hilarious down to earth chill of the uchi. She is best girl.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 21, 2018)

I think Cherry looks the best. I've never had her though.

I have had and really like Frita. She really amuses me, being a walking pile of fries and burgers.


----------



## Livvy (Jun 22, 2018)

My favorites are Hazel (UNI-WOW!), Muffy, and Ursala.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2018)

I really like Cherry and she's in my current town. Ursula and Plucky returned in Welcome Amiibo and I really like them both. Honestly, I really don't like a lot of the uchis even though I love their dialogue. Their designs simply don't appeal to me.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 22, 2018)

Fritaaaaa


----------



## doodle (Jun 22, 2018)

I think Deirdre is a perfect blend of cool and cute, which fits her sometimes wild personality very well. Some find her eyes blank and unnerving, yet I think she's the most adorable Uchi out of them all. Cherry would be a close second though.


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 22, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but I really love Agnes. She's so cute with her pink and black color scheme!


----------



## Dorian (Jun 22, 2018)

Paula, Hazel, Agnes and Plucky are my favorite uchi villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gah, I forgot Shari and Muffy!


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

ALL OF THEM
ahem
well agnes has my heart completely as cutest pig EVER. and mira is a close second <3


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 22, 2018)

Dierdre. 

She looks like Mr Spock.


----------



## rinabun (Jun 22, 2018)

i had frita in my town for the longest time and i loved her. her appearance was weird to me at first since she?s based off of potatoes and fries but i loved her dialogue! i currently have tammy in my town and i love her as well ^-^


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 23, 2018)

Oooo, I could talk about this forever!! Uchi is my favorite personality type! ^^ My favorites are:

Cherry (she's cute!)
Dive (she's been in all of my towns, hehe)
Katt (one of my kitty dreamies~)
Muffy (also a cutie!)


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh gosh I love Uchi Villagers, my favorites are Muffy, Diva,  Renee, and Fuschia


----------



## WILDWORLD (Jun 29, 2018)

Wendy!! She's like a hippy or something, right? Uchi villagers are probably my fave personality type, they're such big sisters and have a cool vibe too


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 29, 2018)

WILDWORLD said:


> Wendy!! She's like a hippy or something, right? Uchi villagers are probably my fave personality type, they're such big sisters and have a cool vibe too



Wendy is a peppy.


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jun 29, 2018)

I personally like Pheobe and Marie


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 29, 2018)

I love Phoebe the Phoenix <3


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 29, 2018)

Phoebe and Mira are the only ones that I like


----------



## Friezu (Jun 30, 2018)

Mira, she's your very own towns superhero!


----------



## WILDWORLD (Jun 30, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Wendy is a peppy.




ah sorry, her name's only wendy in French! i meant Paula but she shows up as Wendy on my game! ;-;


----------

